# U.S. gun bans/ gold prices



## maynman1751 (Jan 19, 2013)

Does anybody think that the U.S. gun bans will have any effect on gold prices? I was thinking that the value of the dollar could possibly drop making gold rise. But I don't really understand economics!


----------



## butcher (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe a lot more people will try to sell some gold to buy a gun.
Or maybe the criminals with illegal guns will have more gold to sell.
I do not know much about economics,.
But I do know no good can come from this.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 19, 2013)

as someone from canada, i think there can be great things that can come from banning the gun.

but i am also split on the (good point bad point) about owning guns


----------



## Geo (Jan 19, 2013)

this could get political quickly. there are already so many guns in the American public the trying to ban guns now will be a moot point. the time for a ban on guns has been gone a long time ago. 

look at the gun ban in England. has it stopped murder and mayhem there? anyone that watches the news can tell you that crime and violent crime in England is just as bad as it is here. how long has there been a gun ban in England? has it stopped violent crimes in the U.K.? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-25671/Violent-crime-worse-Britain-US.html or http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/5712573/UK-is-violent-crime-capital-of-Europe.html

so, does stricter gun control curb violence or does it stop a law abiding citizen from defending himself.


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 19, 2013)

Things here in NY are really bad. NY has passed some of its own laws outside of the federal ones. If these laws are not overturned by around this time next year it will make literally millions of people felons. Check these new nonsensical laws out

http://open.nysenate.gov/legislation/bill/S2230-2013


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 19, 2013)

It's a common misconception that guns are banned in the UK. In fact its specifically handguns that are banned. 

It's perfectly legal to apply for a licence (or permit as you guys would call it) to own shotguns and even rifles. We don't have the "right" to bear arms though and it's fortunate when you consider some of the idiots over here that are bad enough without a pistol.

Has the handgun law reduced gun crime? No, not at all because those who want to use handguns in crimes can and will still get hold of them and use them.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 19, 2013)

Geo said:


> this could get political quickly. there are already so many guns in the American public the trying to ban guns now will be a moot point. the time for a ban on guns has been gone a long time ago.
> 
> look at the gun ban in England. has it stopped murder and mayhem there? anyone that watches the news can tell you that crime and violent crime in England is just as bad as it is here. how long has there been a gun ban in England? has it stopped violent crimes in the U.K.? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-25671/Violent-crime-worse-Britain-US.html or http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/5712573/UK-is-violent-crime-capital-of-Europe.html
> 
> so, does stricter gun control curb violence or does it stop a law abiding citizen from defending himself.


According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate there is a factor four more homocides per person in USA than Great Britain. Apparently murder isn't stopped but a lesser problem than in USA. Mayhen I don't know about... Anything can be proven by statistics and how to grade various crimes, but homicide only comes in one grade.

I have just deleted a long rant about americans and their beloved guns. I had to take a walk and cool off, checking on my gold refining. I'm feeling more and more that gun control laws should sort under religion and politics. If not, then I see in my future a lot of americans that will be mad as ... that warmer place ... on me for tell...[foot in mouth] mmmmppfffff [/foot in mouth]

Göran


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 19, 2013)

as a uk member can i first say, i feel a lot safer on the streets and in my home to know that the majority of guns are out the country. now, i look at a site its very gory and i dont why i look at it, as sometime it makes me quite angry and upset, it makes me feel like i have a near to death experience and makes me evaluate life ... alot, im a very big dreamer me, i think a lot and worrie loads, the last thing i need to worrie aboout is that guns are legal and ppl can own them, 5 years minimum here for possessing one and for me its not long enough. 
as for the usa you need to encourage it you really do i its not just ppl that kill ppl its guns too, guns are so bad, war is so bad, destruction,mayhem,pain what is this all about, " love thy neighbour" and get rid of the guns, im not a hippie, nor do i believe in god tho do i have beliefs,and strong beliefs for a 26 year old but we live on such a cruel world fueled by such cruel minds and guns just add to the problem.

as for gold prices well my look is, maybe, if you cant arm yourself and have to employe more security to carry guns and protect the gold and you or even your family then maybe this could make an affect on price?? yes no maybe, asking the audience


----------



## Geo (Jan 19, 2013)

Damien, i fully understand your point. if there was some way to make all the guns here magically disappear, it would be fantastic.even if guns were outlawed and a crime to possess them, Americans will not voluntarily give up their weapons. firearms are so ingrained in the American psyche that an attempt by the government to physically remove firearms from the public may result in armed revolt. if it weren't for Americans to keep firearms, this nation would not exist.

here, for me, theres no question about whether myself and/or my neighbors possess firearms as we all know the others are armed. its also known that i protect my property with the expressed intent to do bodily harm to anyone that threatens my family or property. im not a violent person and believe in live and let live but when the bad man comes to my house, i hope he is as prepared as i am to pull the trigger because i will not hesitate.

Alabama has a law called "castle doctrine law"

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIwdZfG0sRk[/youtube]


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 19, 2013)

damezbullion said:


> the last thing i need to worrie aboout is that guns are legal and ppl can own them, 5 years minimum here for possessing one and for me its not long enough.



Reading this I could only imagine that you're only thinking of the _criminals_ who use guns in crimes. That is the very problem we have here. Those here that would like to see all guns disappear think that everyone who owns a firearm is a gun toting criminal. But the truth is that the numbers of law abiding citizens with firearms in the US far outnumber criminals with firearms. This is a good thing by the way. Sure. The UK has far less firearm crimes than the US and makes sense since there are far fewer firearms available. But what is the rate of violent crime like with weapons such as knives, hammers, bats and so on? Has the rate of violent crimes increased or decreased since the UK gun ban? 

I own several firearms so am I automatically a criminal? No. I don't even hunt with my guns. I target shoot and only target shoot. It's a very fun hobby just as it is for millions of other Americans. Think of it this way. Refining for many on this forum is a hobby. Many of the chemicals in refining can be used in this fun hobby we call refining or they can be used to manufacture illegal drugs. Would it be fair if people were always trying to ban these chemicals and automatically labeling the people buying these chemicals drug making criminals? Well to some degree it already happens right? Now what if it kept getting more and more restrictive until the average private citizen couldn't obtain these chemicals? Well that's exactly what firearm owners are up against year after year after year. Guns don't only exist to serve the needs of criminals.


----------



## butcher (Jan 19, 2013)

my feeling of my right to bear arms is so strong, I will not post what I would like to say here, for me it is not political, but those who are against guns, or who think it is OK for their government to outlaw or take them, would be very offended by what I would say about it.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 19, 2013)

butcher said:


> my feeling of my right to bear arms is so strong, I will not post what I would like to say here, for me it is not political, but those who are against guns, or who think it is OK for their government to outlaw or take them, would be very offended by what I would say about it.



Exactly! :evil:


----------



## Palladium (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah you got just a good of chance getting my gun as you do my gold. :twisted: 
I'm like Butcher and wont express my feelings.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 19, 2013)

If they want to start another civil war or revolution, well they picked the right subject to start it.

Jim


----------



## Auful (Jan 20, 2013)

butcher said:


> my feeling of my right to bear arms is so strong, I will not post what I would like to say here, for me it is not political, but those who are against guns, or who think it is OK for their government to outlaw or take them, would be very offended by what I would say about it.



DITTO!!


----------



## Smack (Jan 20, 2013)

Why the EF would you start a thread like this, nothing good will come from it. If you were not born here you'll never get it, you've been conditioned and don't even know it. Don't forget to rotate your clips in your loaded guns like I do guys, don't want that spring getting weak.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm afraid the opportunity to make guns illegal in the USA is long long gone whether right or wrong.
If I lived there I'm sure I'd have one at least especially in the business I'm in but I can't say I like them.
Having said that I have one engraver who works for the gun makers and inlays gold and silver and engraves rifles and shotguns and man they are beautiful, works of art but lethal. There is one customer from the USA who just collects the best and commissions guns from all the best manufacturers worldwide and nominates individual engravers to work on the guns, apparently they are kept in an underground, airconditioned safe room and I doubt they have ever been fired at anger at anything, he's one very wealthy man.
While its illegal here to own guns without a permit it's too easy for anyone to obtain one if they really want one, making things illegal creates its own problems, look at drugs they are illegal everywhere but they are available anywhere, if you want a dangerous weapon open your car, truck or van door and you have it, you need a permit but there are thousands who don't have one that drive and put all of us at risk daily, even banning them doesn't stop them, and I'm sorry to say the same applies to guns you can ban them but they will still be available to those who don't care about the law.
In the hands of responsible people guns are no more dangerous than cars but give either to some and you have problems but do you ban everyone from owning them because of the few especially when in truth the few would still obtain them.


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 20, 2013)

personally i wouldn't be offended,for me its like a choice between complete carnage and peace, i can only speak for the uk so your opinion would be irrelevant for my country, as for the usa,and the goverment , didnt your guns com from them? geo rightly had a very good point that i can agree on, and i do agree with him, taking guns out of the usa is like picking grains of sand out of swimming pool with a pair of tweezers and at one point someone will be unarmed whilst someone is, now the uk still has it fair share of guns, and iv a memory of holding one when i was younger, and believe me that is a rare thing for 10 year old to do in the uk, but deep down, u all must long for peace? surley?, i do believe in a revolt and i believe in a one world goverment.
weather your all want to hold on to your lethal pieces of killing machines for your own protection or just some simple principles, whatever, there are other ways to settle things.
take a note out of anonymous book a group who "actually" gets result, and don't use guns nor are they killing people 

We are Legion. We do not forgive. We do not forget. Expect us!

and this is not a dig, a rant, a personal attack it is my complete opinion, as i feel, we all have one.
after all, this whole mess is because of an opinion of 1 man.

but i would love to hear how you feel, im such theorist i love conspiracies, and i love American culture and history, id like to hear how you feel about it from your point of view as i haven't had to experience a gun culture.

and one very valid point, the governments can basically violate us and take are money day by day more and more ,and we do NOTHING about it, yet take some guns from us and everybody's throwing there toys out the pram, now when it comes time for a revolt that makes the world better no one will be able to protect them self as they took the guns, "getting your priority's strait" comes to mind


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Damesbullion,

The purpose of the American second amendment is to keep America free from tyranny or as you say, "One world government". If the government over steps it's bounds it is not the right, but the duty of free Americans to enforce our constitution.

I completely understand how you and many others have ill feelings towards guns. I will extend an open invitation to you. If at any time you take a vacation to the USA, come to Ohio. You will have the time of your life target shooting out at my buddies farm. I guarantee you will walk away with a different point of view.

I have a friend who is a former Brit now US citizen. He came here with your feelings on guns. It only took one day at the range for him to see how much fun target shooting is. He now has more guns than I do!

Derek.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 20, 2013)

I think of gun control like this...

The specific mention of the right to bear arms, was instituted to provide the individual a way to protect themselves from a corrupt government. To allow them to bear arms against a repressive regime. During the period of time the US Constitution was written, the right to bear arms gave Americans the right to purchase the most highly advanced weapons of that time. As a matter of fact, many people kept their service weapons after the Revolutionary War.

Today, that would mean that we should have the right, to bear arms of the most advanced type to protect ourselves from our government. If the military has M16s then we should be able to bear the same arms.

I think it's a horrible tragedy when anyone is murdered, specially when it's small children. But at the same time here in the US someone murdered children with an assault rifle, there was someone in China, who used a knife to do something very similar. Stabbing 22 people.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-outside-primary-school-Chinese-knifeman.html 

So first our guns are taken away, then what is next? Knives? And after knives, what next? Acids? How long before rocks are banned? I am just waiting for Israel to ban rocks in the West Bank.

Of course we have deaths caused by guns in the United States, most by hand guns. Relatively very few in comparison are caused by assault weapons. But if we did not have murders by guns in this country, it would be murders by knives, or beatings with bats, or rock throwing. People intent on killing will find a way to do so. Guns have nothing at all to do with it.

Scott


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 20, 2013)

Woodworker1997 said:


> Damesbullion,
> 
> The purpose of the American second amendment is to keep America free from tyranny or as you say, "One world government". If the government over steps it's bounds it is not the right, but the duty of free Americans to enforce our constitution.


i think its me and my slight ignorance,off course im not too sure on the culture or reasons of guns in th U.S but i take it that's part of your human rights?
a gun range sounds amazing, i suppose this is a harmless sport, ( in a safe remote location ) and i take it you wont be able to do this now?



SBrown said:


> Of course we have deaths caused by guns in the United States, most by hand guns. Relatively very few in comparison are caused by assault weapons. But if we did not have murders by guns in this country, it would be murders by knives, or beatings with bats, or rock throwing. People intent on killing will find a way to do so. Guns have nothing at all to do with it.
> 
> Scott


true in a away, but lets be real, if you really wanted to kill someone you would be able to get a contact or so and its done, just like here, but surely it helps stop 13 year olds patrolling the streets like gangster popping of shots, dont forget a knife wont give you as much confidence as a gun, a gun is long range, chances of getting caught are slimmer, the chances of killing him so he don't find out who you are are greater, with a knife it s different story.
that may have seemed a little muddled up there i hope you get what i mean


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 20, 2013)

damezbullion said:


> personally i wouldn't be offended,for me its like a choice between complete carnage and peace


Prior to the gun ban in your country was there "complete carnage"? What are the statistics for violent crimes like before and after the ban? What are statistics for home invasions, muggings and burglary their like after the ban? Risen or fallen?



damezbullion said:


> but deep down, u all must long for peace? surley?


Of course most of us want peace but guns are not the reason why peace doesn't exist. Guns don't start wars but I won't get into the many things that do to avoid offending anyone.



damezbullion said:


> i do believe in a revolt and i believe in a one world goverment.
> weather your all want to hold on to your lethal pieces of killing machines for your own protection or just some simple principles, whatever, there are other ways to settle things.
> take a note out of anonymous book a group who "actually" gets result, and don't use guns nor are they killing people


What would you have the citizens who revolt against a tyrannical government fight with? The governments aren't going to give up their arms. What is this anonymous book you are speaking of?



damezbullion said:


> after all, this whole mess is because of an opinion of 1 man.


Who is this man?



damezbullion said:


> and one very valid point, the governments can basically violate us and take are money day by day more and more ,and we do NOTHING about it, yet take some guns from us and everybody's throwing there toys out the pram, now when it comes time for a revolt that makes the world better no one will be able to protect them self as they took the guns, "getting your priority's strait" comes to mind


If the government disarms the people they will take everything else without contest. It's that simple.


----------



## creek (Jan 20, 2013)

I do not think they can ban guns with us going to war. If there was a gun ban with out us going to war than there would still be millions of people with guns and ammo. I think the black market on ammo would be better than gold.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 20, 2013)

It's amazing to think that a person could grow up only having held a gun once or twice in their life as a child. I grew up in the South and like all southerners i believe in my right to bear arms so strongly that i have taught all my boys at a young age how to fire a gun, hunt, and treat life with respect as far as firearms are concerned. For a Southern boy it is a right of passage into man hood when as a child you are taught these things. I actually hate guns more that i could ever post here and i believe in *some* aspects of gun control , but i also understand the importance of being able to protect myself from my government. For me i'm not worried about the average citizen one bit as far as protection or being in harms way as much as i believe in my right to protect myself from my own government. In no way am i a gun freak but i am a realist.


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 20, 2013)

damezbullion said:


> true in a away, but lets be real, if you really wanted to kill someone you would be able to get a contact or so and its done, just like here


It's that easy to hire contract killers in the UK? If you know contract killers that wouldn't be something I would be posting on an open forum. Or anywhere else for that matter. Also, do these contract killers use guns? If they do I don't know if I believe it because after all gun control laws WORK :roll:



damezbullion said:


> but surely it helps stop 13 year olds patrolling the streets like gangster popping of shots, dont forget a knife wont give you as much confidence as a gun, a gun is long range, chances of getting caught are slimmer, the chances of killing him so he don't find out who you are are greater, with a knife it s different story.
> that may have seemed a little muddled up there i hope you get what i mean



I think I understand everything you are saying here but it's all manufactured in Hollywood. There is nowhere in the US and I would go as far as to say nowhere in the world that 13 year olds are patrolling the streets like gangsters popping off shots. Assault with a knife would give the attacker MORE confidence in attacking someone than a gun. You won’t know this because you've never fired guns but guns are loud. Very loud. The chance of detection is much higher than with a knife. Even with a suppressor(silencer) a gun is still pretty loud. Hollywood would have you believe it sounds like a pellet gun when a suppressed gun is fired. Almost any incident where a firearm is involved is reported. How many crimes are committed with knives where people are just found dead and no one knows a thing about it? I really don’t mean or want to offend you but your logic is totally upside down on these points.


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 20, 2013)

bear with me on this you quoted a lot lol 
the one mans opinion is the opinion of whoever introduced this gun ban.like i said i dont know alot about American cluture so it could of been a group either way it was an opinion.
i did not say i knew contract killers and nor did i say anything about the uk, i meant America, there are so many guns even if they get banned EVERYONE will still no someone who has a gun, meaning if someone was that determined to kill someone im sure they could find a way.
as for carnage and statistics, well statics dont roll with, im more a bout diligence not sloppy surveys so theres no statistic that will tell me a fact, so for me its still a choice.
i really cant explain about anonymous theres to much, youtube will be your friend here, but they are a internet based hacker group who, lets say are are modern day robin hood, the best so far is stealing money from bank accounts from a certain bank and donating the money to charity at Christmas, about $1,000,000 i think, they exploit the police for needles beatings and so on. real heroes in my eyes without the need for guns.
i think we agree on the disarming the ppl bit about not being able to revolt i agree, get your priorities strait,

ill leave it there for now i enjoy reading all the comments it really shocking to find out how many of you are really angry about this, and im glad i haven't the need to protect my self with a firarm, and im also looking forward to seeing where all this goes, you guys are gonna have to ammo up and go to war with your goverment if your not ready to give up your pieces,
i suppose its time, but are you sure your all ready for that?


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 20, 2013)

damezbullion said:


> bear with me on this you quoted a lot lol
> the one mans opinion is the opinion of whoever introduced this gun ban.like i said i dont know alot about American cluture so it could of been a group either way it was an opinion.
> i did not say i knew contract killers and nor did i say anything about the uk, i meant America, there are so many guns even if they get banned EVERYONE will still no someone who has a gun, meaning if someone was that determined to kill someone im sure they could find a way.



It's not one man's opinion. It's our government. Our government attempts to ban guns every so often. Sometimes the bans on assault weapons are in affect for a time, then they run out and it is voted or not again.

Edited, I got carried away with my personal opinions. If I offended anyone, forgive me, it wasn't intentional.

Scott


----------



## Palladium (Jan 20, 2013)

Let's all watch our opinions this thread borders on violating board protocol in certain ways. Discussion is good but taking a stand and defending it openly could cause hostilities regardless of who believes what. Each is entitled to their own view and opinion.


----------



## Geo (Jan 20, 2013)

there have been pacifist who believe all guns should be destroyed since the first guns were made. i personally feel i am empathetic to all and its my nature to put myself in the other guys shoes but on this issue i cant get behind any movement the restricts a citizens right to protect themselves or their families.my youngest son is so tender hearted that he doesnt like the idea of trapping rats with a rat trap or using poison. yet on his fourteenth birthday, i bought him his first rifle.a Marlin .22 semi-auto walnut stock 40x zoom scope.i let him fire off a few boxes of shells ever couple of weeks. i was in the military in my younger days and have taught him gun safety and good maintenance.i also have taught him how to handle a pistol. i taught him pistol safety and how to handle the weapon when sitting,standing and kneeling. he is a very good shot.should the unimaginable ever happen and my son is required to use a gun to defend his home or family, i am certain that he will have no difficulty in preparing the weapon and handling it.even though he is familiar with every weapon i own, he would never touch one (even his) without my permission.

i convey all of this to give you some idea about what our weapons mean to us. as Palladium said, being in the south, its a right of passage from boyhood to manhood when a father buys his son his first weapon.my son is not a killer.hes not a problem child always fighting in school (i have taught him self defense and to always protect himself).he doesnt do any sort of drugs. but i am sure,with all of my heart,that if someone came to my home and was threatening his mother or myself, he would shoot to kill (and hes a good shot).


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 20, 2013)

yeah i do apologize if i had said anything out of line,if any one was offended i am sorry, but you gotta understand, i dont know your laws, your principles any thing like that all i see is a ban on guns which sounds good.
i realize im way out my depth on this subject, even if i studied it i would never feel how you feel, its part of who you are.
from now on i shall refrain to post in "off topic" threads as tonight i was told i had a flavor of ant-American in my posts.
i feel that to be completely sickening behavior and to make such terrible assumptions about someone they don't even know
for asking simple questions that i have a right to ask and voice my opinion


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 20, 2013)

I love to shoot my guns, clean my guns, to know my guns are never gonna lose value. I always carry a pistol no matter where i go or what i am doing and i am never more than 10 feet away from a firearm. What i dislike about guns is this, pretty much everyone thinks the guns are evil and are the reason/cause for people being injured or killed. I have 18 guns in my home and none of them have ever hurt anyone, they are always right where i leave them when i come back to them. They do not have a mind of their own and cannot act on their own. 

I do not agree that ANY type of restriction/ban is good because when guns are banned only the criminals will have them. Ask yourself these couple question before you decide you wnt guns banned and im pretty sure i know what your answer will be after you have done so.

1. Which weapon is most effective in killing someone and stopping them from doing harm to you or your family, knife, baseball bat, or gun? My answer here is the gun. Yes, all 3 will work but only one is guaranteed to stop a threat.

2. Which weapon would you rather have used on you if you were attacked? Knife, baseball bat, or gun? Again, i choose the gun. 

3. If you were to witness someone being attacked in the streets, which would you prefer to see, someone being beat to death with a bat, stabbed and cut to death, or see them be shot? Neither one of these would be pleasant to see but watching someone baing beaten or stabbed to death would be far worse than seeing them ge shot.

Being attacked with a knife or bat would be a very painful event in which you could be killed within a couple minutes but in most cases it takes several days and sometimes weeks for someone to die from injuries inflicted by these weapons. With gunshots, the person attacked can be killed instanly and in most cases they do not live more than an hour. I hate to even think about it but if i am attacked and i have a weapon used against me, i hope it is a gun and i pray i am killed instantly.


----------



## butcher (Jan 20, 2013)

some facts


----------



## Geo (Jan 20, 2013)

BUTCHER!!! i almost choked on my bologna sandwich (baloney sammich for you good ol boys). :lol: :lol:

how did he get that possum to spread its legs to find out?


----------



## butcher (Jan 21, 2013)

Didn't have too.
She had 5 little pink kittens they do not have any hair yet.


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 21, 2013)

wow possums you have possums? best we got is cats, is it right possums play dead when sacred and let of a smell off decomposing to put of its enemy?has yours done this?
the ones i saw looked cute yours looks a little " dont mess i ll knock you out" side to him, he is he friendly? (she)


----------



## Geo (Jan 21, 2013)

possums are marsupial (they carry their babies in a pouch).the only north American marsupial that i know of. they are vile, mean, ill tempered and nasty. growing up on a farm, ive seen possums steal baby chicks from under the hen without causing an alarm.they will steal one or two a night until they are all gone. ive seen more possums than i was willing to stand and count crawling in and out of a dead cow (it seems they prefer to enter the bottom first and eat their way up). when a possum "plays dead" its called "sulling up" or to "cow down". http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/1943022

not sure about the smell as ive never had one close enough to my nose to find out. possums are never "friendly". they will play dead up to a point but if you notice the teeth, they know how to use them well.


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 21, 2013)

so vermin in other words, thats what you get for watching ice age 4 with the kids. i dint know what Marsupials meant so i looked it up,
it made me laugh because partis hilton has turned her dog into Marsupial it seems lol ( very poor joke i apologize )


----------



## butcher (Jan 21, 2013)

This was just a joke for palladium, and maybe to get a little distraction from this disturbing topic.

I do not have the possum now, although I have had baby possums in the past, my daughter also had a full grown possum as a pet for years, possums cannot see very well they are almost blind, my daughter possum loved to suck on Tootsie lolly pops, holding the stick in its paws, it was a very friendly animal and made her a good pet, it seems when they get scared they freeze, seems something like a heart attack and they will shut down like they are dead, I do not think they are playing dead, it seems to be something physical.
Yes they could be vicious with them teeth, although they are not aggressive, but when they are scared they will snarl and hiss at you showing you their teeth and showing you, you had better not try and grab a hold of them, they do have a slight musky smell, but they are not like a skunk that sprays oil as a defense, they are great hunters in a chicken pen, but are really not that good of a hunters, too slow and almost blind, they have a great sense of smell and are good at finding birds nests full of eggs, they will eat dead animals, and as Geo stated tend to like to eat the tender guts of the dead animal first.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 21, 2013)

That poor cat is eat up with the mange. :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher (Jan 22, 2013)

Just needs a good warm home.

I looked through my pictures for the possom eating a sucker, couldn't find it yet, I did find a coulple of pictures of the possom sitting on my daughters shoulder.


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 22, 2013)

Ive lived all over the world and Was born and live today in Wyoming. 
Ive been robbed and or beaten 11 times. Every time was in a place where I couldnt own a gun. Ive been shot twice. Again in places I couldnt own a gun.

Wyoming is an armed camp. Everyone and I mean everyone you run into is carring. You go into someones house and cases of ammo are used as night stands and to support tables.
Lots of people have machine guns and the required permits.
However, there is no crime. In most places you can leave your front door wide open and perhaps someone will close it for you. Murders are rare. When they do happen it is usually beteween people who know each other. Not strangers.
Everyone is polite and well manered. 
And did I mention we have no crime.
Im all for guns. The more the better.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 22, 2013)

Jimmy said:


> Ive lived all over the world and Was born and live today in Wyoming.
> Ive been robbed and or beaten 11 times. Every time was in a place where I couldnt own a gun. Ive been shot twice. Again in places I couldnt own a gun.
> 
> Wyoming is an armed camp. Everyone and I mean everyone you run into is carring. You go into someones house and cases of ammo are used as night stands and to support tables.
> ...



Sounds like my kind of place!


----------



## etack (Jan 22, 2013)

comparing Wyoming to the rest of the US is not comparing apples to apples. A little more than 600,000 people live in the whole state and it one of the larger states.

Crime happens around people and the crime rate of a city of 60,000 is next to nothing too. The largest city in Wyoming is Cheyenne with 60,000 people.

Most people don't want to have to drive so far to kill someone. They had a good amount of time to think it over first. :lol: 

Eric


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 22, 2013)

This cant be generalized saying "Americans and their love for guns". There are far more countries where you can legally have or carry gun. Take some european countries, none of them is in carnage and mayhem because of that. We hear about crazy shootouts in schools or cinema only because of this issue of politicians wanting to ban guns. Things like that happened before and will happen again and whoever want to do it will not stop if guns will be banned and will get his gun illegally. Ban on guns only worsen problem of dealing with crazy people as the only thing you can do will be to run for life when they decide it is time or will start hearing voices in their head. 
All this debate to ban or not is only to distract people from more pressing problems like state of economy, banks, detoriated living standard or country budget deficits....


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 22, 2013)

etack said:


> comparing Wyoming to the rest of the US is not comparing apples to apples. A little more than 600,000 people live in the whole state and it one of the larger states.
> 
> Crime happens around people and the crime rate of a city of 60,000 is next to nothing too. The largest city in Wyoming is Cheyenne with 60,000 people.
> 
> ...




Yes, Not a lot of people.
But it is not just about crime.
However most of the people who live in Wyoming are of the type that dont get along with people trying to tell them what to do and would be branded as wierd and trouble makers in most other states.
We dont have a lot of the laws and troubles that many other states have because the people dont allow the politicians to make state laws to enforce them.
The reason we can do this is because of the threat of guns. Most people go to governmental meetings armed. Many politicians have said over the years that we threaten them in this manner and we say of course we do.
We always point out what we call the first clause of the Wyoming constitution:

"All power is inherent in the people, and all free governments are founded on their authority, and instituted for their peace, safety and happiness; for the advancement of these ends they have at *all times an inalienable and indefeasible right to alter, reform or abolish the government in such manner as they may think proper."*

They serve at our descretion. Not the other way around. 

However when you give up your right to own guns, you also give up your freedom. Because your politicians WILL create laws that will affect your life.

In Wyoming you still have freedom. In most places if you want to build a house. Then build it. No permits. If you want to live in a Yurt? The go for it. You want to have a foundry and machine shop in your garage, then more power to you. We are not saddled with mountains of taxes. No state tax, low property taxees, 4-6% sales taxes. We dont have any debt either. In fact we have 10's of billions of dollars of cash in the bank.

All because we have guns and in so the power to tell the politicians no.

Sorry if I was too political..


----------



## Noxx (Jan 22, 2013)

What, are they planning to ban all guns in the US ?

Even in Canada, we can buy rifles and shotguns. But people aren't that much interested in them.

I believe that is a question of mentality and population.

The more people you have in a city, more gangs and crimes you have. Simple as that.

Now take where I live, my city would be considered a small suburb by most Americans  

We don't have much criminality here, except in Montreal.


----------



## GotTheBug (Jan 22, 2013)

Just my .02 1/2. Americans will never give up our guns, yet the minority will still try. To them I say, Molon Labe.


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 22, 2013)

Noxx said:


> What, are they planning to ban all guns in the US ?



This has been an agenda here for a long time now. If the US is known the world over for having a gun culture since its inception and that we will NOT part with our firearms, then why does our government keep pushing so hard to take them? Makes you wonder don't it?


----------



## metatp (Jan 22, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> This cant be generalized saying "Americans and their love for guns". There are far more countries where you can legally have or carry gun. Take some european countries, none of them is in carnage and mayhem because of that. We hear about crazy shootouts in schools or cinema only because of this issue of politicians wanting to ban guns. Things like that happened before and will happen again and whoever want to do it will not stop if guns will be banned and will get his gun illegally. Ban on guns only worsen problem of dealing with crazy people as the only thing you can do will be to run for life when they decide it is time or will start hearing voices in their head.
> All this debate to ban or not is only to distract people from more pressing problems like state of economy, banks, detoriated living standard or country budget deficits....


I believe you are so right.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 22, 2013)

I apologize but I did not read any of the posts past the second page is just too many I do want to place my comment
I'm a firm believer that guns are nothing but Toys Toys to be respected toys that can kill just like any other toy like a car or whatever
when I was in Arizona I receive my carry concealed license allowing me to conceal in 23 states but I'd rather carry gun on my side as it is my right to bear arms and I will
And for those you think the government will start up revolt a revolution or civil war it's not going to happen they are not that stupid they will take away a little bit at a time 1 piece at a time and do it very inconspicuous

I wrote this post by speaking into the microphone on my phone so I apologize for all the misspelled words
Thanks Steyr223
PS notice my nik look it up it is actually steyraug 223 is the round


----------



## Jimmi (Jan 23, 2013)

Many years ago i had the misfortune of having to use a rifle for self defense. Three armed men with criminal records (whom did not acquire their weapons legally) came to my home twice. The first time I called the police and they left. As they left they shouted they would be back and were going to kill me and anyone else that got in their way. The police heard all of what was going on and told me they would send someone out as soon as they could.
Fifteen minutes later they were back. And they were all pulling out weapons as they got out of their cars. I had to at that time defend myself and family. I told them to stop. Get back in their cars and leave. One of them then tried to lift his weapon toward me. I had no other choice but to shoot first. I purposely let the first round fly right next to the mans head (almost hitting one of the others in the foot). They all then froze for a moment not knowing what to do. I had already taken aim at their leader again. And was not about to give another warning shot. They dropped their guns back in the cars then they jumped back in their cars and began to flee. My neighbor (An off duty deputy) had noticed the commotion and came running to assist with his pistol drawn.
Ten minutes later the police arrived. Without having my semi-automatic 7.62 at that point I am quite certain I would not be here today. Also in the house were my girlfriend, four year old brother and two year old daughter. The gun I used held many rounds. And thank God it did. Because without the extra rounds at my disposal I would not have been able to fire a warning shot in the first place. I would have had to kill those men. I for one am glad i was able to avoid that. And no one is ever going to take the ability to defend myself in such a manner from me. This is not a political standpoint, it is a fundamental right set forth in the bill of rights and constitution of this country.

I don't see how this wag the dog demonization and attempted grab of gun ownership rights would effect the price of gold though. Lets all hope that it doesn't get that bad. Because if it does there will be a whole lot more than the price of gold for all of us to worry about.


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 24, 2013)

Jimmi said:


> Many years ago i had the misfortune of having to use a rifle for self defense. Three armed men with criminal records (whom did not acquire their weapons legally) came to my home twice. The first time I called the police and they left. As they left they shouted they would be back and were going to kill me and anyone else that got in their way. The police heard all of what was going on and told me they would send someone out as soon as they could.
> Fifteen minutes later they were back. And they were all pulling out weapons as they got out of their cars. I had to at that time defend myself and family. I told them to stop. Get back in their cars and leave. One of them then tried to lift his weapon toward me. I had no other choice but to shoot first. I purposely let the first round fly right next to the mans head (almost hitting one of the others in the foot). They all then froze for a moment not knowing what to do. I had already taken aim at their leader again. And was not about to give another warning shot. They dropped their guns back in the cars then they jumped back in their cars and began to flee. My neighbor (An off duty deputy) had noticed the commotion and came running to assist with his pistol drawn.
> Ten minutes later the police arrived. Without having my semi-automatic 7.62 at that point I am quite certain I would not be here today. Also in the house were my girlfriend, four year old brother and two year old daughter. The gun I used held many rounds. And thank God it did. Because without the extra rounds at my disposal I would not have been able to fire a warning shot in the first place. I would have had to kill those men. I for one am glad i was able to avoid that. And no one is ever going to take the ability to defend myself in such a manner from me. This is not a political standpoint, it is a fundamental right set forth in the bill of rights and constitution of this country.
> 
> I don't see how this wag the dog demonization and attempted grab of gun ownership rights would effect the price of gold though. Lets all hope that it doesn't get that bad. Because if it does there will be a whole lot more than the price of gold for all of us to worry about.




AK47 to the rescue 8) Did they end up catching the perps?


----------



## maynman1751 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, I was afraid this might stir up some political remarks. It was not intended to do so. I do commend all of the posters for keeping it controlled and civil. But do you think that is it going to affect gold prices? By the way, I have to agree with most of the members who posted. This has nothing to do with gun control....it has to do with disarmament!!!!!!


----------



## Geo (Jan 25, 2013)

i honestly dont think the price of gold will be effected by the gun issue much if at all. everyone i know that buys gold from the public does so behind bars or bullet proof glass and yet they are all armed.jewelry stores do not expose costumers to firearms but you can rest assured that theres weapons there. its really assumed and implied that gold is guarded with a gun. i carry a pistol for personal protection and recommend anyone that may be carrying any amount of gold or is known to carry gold to arm yourself. gold is a commodity and isnt much different than cotton or corn other than the price per unit of weight. will the price of cotton be effected by the gun ban? the only effect the ban could have is the security aspect of protecting gold from theft. i just dont see much of a change if guns are banned.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 25, 2013)

you bet ya jewlry stores always armed to the teeth

i havn't tried to look it up yet but try finding "the watch guy" he is by all means my hero
the dude is so bad ass he doesnt even flinch as a bullet grazes his ear as the cam behind him shows
then he pulles his weapon and wont let the 2 perps out the door and blasts both

thats jyust one video true to life he owned a jewlry and watch store in l.a. ca.

he has shot or killed 5 people( i forget) and has never ben handcuffed 8) 8) 

when i took my conceal class they started the video and i said "no way the watch guy my favorite show of al time"


----------



## grance (Jan 25, 2013)

A friend of mine who owns a gun store loves when the goverment talks about gun banns. His store is only a part time thing for him, its only open 3 days a week and he on average he only sells 10 handguns and 6 rifles a year in the past 3 months hes sold around 55 hand guns and 90 rifles. plus lots of hi-cap mags and slide fire stocks.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 26, 2013)

I have never really closely studied your early legislation or the amendments but apparently your government can make things really difficult to own guns, the second amendment says that a man may bear arms within a well regulated militia full stop. They must know this they do have lawyers, many of them, so making owning guns is very easy to make next to impossible legally but the point is do they want to make the millions of law abiding sensible citizens criminals by forcing them to choose between obeying the law or ignoring it and keeping their weapons. The point is there's no need for new laws or legislation, it's all there within the constitution, they just have to enforce it, which party never wants power again...


----------



## eeTHr (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think that the banning of guns alone would affect the gold price, but it seems like an all-out gun ban would be just part of a bigger plan.

There is plenty of documented evidence, publicly available, of a plan to combine Mexico, U.S., and Canada into a North American Union, similar to the European Union.

The formation of an NAU would be a "natural" segue into doing away with the dollar and initiating a new form of money, similar to the introduction of the Euro.

So the price of gold could easily be skewed in the change-over to a new currency. Awareness of an upcoming change like that could cause massive fluctuations in all commodity "values," and particularly precious metals. Since it's apparent that the gold and silver markets have been extensively manipulated in recent times anyway, the door would be wide open for huge changes of that type during a currency replacement. As for which direction the price of gold will take, should this be allowed to happen---the past has shown that all manipulation has resulted in more wealth for the ultra wealthy, and much less income for the general population.

The U.S. population would not take kindly to this NAU idea, with its many ramifications concerning our sovereignty, of everything from the U.S. itself, on down through state and county levels; plus the currency matters. The threat of this could result in many, many, impeachments at all levels, driving people to the polls who have never voted before in their lives. Coalescing the entire U.S. population like this would be just the opposite of what is wanted by those who would push a plan for an NAU, therefore extreme control of the population would be absolutely necessary. If this extent of control is found to be impossible with propaganda, the ability to exert total force upon the population would be necessary.

It may be that gun control is the pivot point for the U.S., the dollar, and the price of gold.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 26, 2013)

Militia hu.
About the time directly after Oklahoma (the truck bomb)
I was busy doing something when I heard the voice
Of a 5 year old girl coming from the TV say "can I
Turn The 10 cap blaster daddy" :shock: 
there was a small explosion about 200' from
Daddy with the little girl in his arms.
A bush and some sand got tossed.
This was in the middle of the barren desert where
There is not even a structure or road for 20 miles
Just dirt rocks, maybe a snake.
In the background there were 3 or 4 big new
Motor homes, dirtbikes, many other toys even a boat
For this was a vacation for a group of families .
Dude with the Little girl got 7 years for the video because
he had called himself the viper militia.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 27, 2013)

Rob the original militia in the US were the only defence and law enforcement that was available, there was no national army they were an extension of the government raised by the local population for self defence they were sanctioned to carry arms for that purpose their role was eventually replaced by the USA armed forces and law enforcement agencies as the country found its feet and central government established itself and formed a cohesive defence for the new nation. You can't just form a militia it has to be sanctioned by the state or national government to conform to the amendment that is at the heart of your constitution to be legal and I'm not to sure your armed forces would take too kindly to the idea as you already have state troopers I believe which are basically the militia in modern guise.


The point is if the USA ever went into revolt whether over gun ownership or anything else it would have dramatic effects on the price of not just bullion but many other basics such as oil, gas and the other products that make modern life what it is, the same applies to many large countries and economies, look at the chaos the worlds been in with the threat of the European Union failing, we are no longer a large world or isolated we are all, like it or not, connected and interrelated.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 27, 2013)

Nick I would rather said more centralized. Whether we like it or not.


----------



## eeTHr (Jan 27, 2013)

nickvc---

Our Second Amendment still means today, what it originally meant, and is still as valid as it was then.

Our Federal Government was never intended to control our States, or our population. People currently employed by the Federal Government, along with Mainstream News and Entertainment Media, have tried to "evolve" (morph) the definition of words in the Constitution, in order to create a perceived change in the meaning of the document itself. The word "State" actually means "Country," and 30 or 40 years ago you could see references to that, like "the State of Germany," or the State of France."

The States within the United States were, and are, totally sovereign and independent. The only affect intended for the Federal Government to have on our States was to disallow tariffs between the States. This was worded as a control of Interstate Commerce, which has slowly been totally violated over time, supposedly in our "best interests." There is also mention of "promote the general welfare," of which the opposite has been done, recently more profoundly. People employed by us, in the Federal Government, have worded their speech, gradually over many years, in an attempt to plant the idea that the "U.S. Government" is the supreme controller of all the States and all our population. This, when the real reason for forming our Federal Government was to mainly to enable all the States to stand together in cases of war against any State or States.

The price of gold, in U.S. Dollars remained fairly constant until the Act of Congress which authorized the formation of the private corporation called The Federal Reserve Bank, Inc. And, at the same time, the Federal Income Tax Act, both created in 1913---the income tax was to pay the interest "we owed" to the Federal Reserve Bank, Inc., for our "borrowing" of the money they created for us to use, and placing it into circulation.

So gun control, by itself, will not change the price of gold at all, but it is merely another step in the "make believe" propaganda from our own employees, to control us, the population who are really their employers. They have been influenced by foreign interests to push for more and more United Nations control of our States, such as the North American Union plan as I mentioned in my previous post.

This intended UN plan, along with its currency change, would *certainly affect the price of gold* in such a way that the "common person" would not be able to own any, and we would then remain in the collar of "electronic money," as the trend is now going.

So the price of gold could become irrelevant.



P.S. The real definition of the word "infringed" is key to arguments about gun control. The fringe is the very outer perimeter of something. "shall not be infringed" means do not encroach upon it even a tiny bit. Also, The Constitution says "the right of the *people*," not "the right of the militia."


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 27, 2013)

butcher said:


> my feeling of my right to bear arms is so strong, I will not post what I would like to say here, for me it is not political, but those who are against guns, or who think it is OK for their government to outlaw or take them, would be very offended by what I would say about it.



+1
Well stated.
Much better than I would lower my opinion to say.


----------



## Geo (Jan 28, 2013)

http://whnt.com/2013/01/28/proposed-state-law-to-protect-guns-made-and-sold-in-alabama-generates-support-could-lead-to-federal-lawsuit/


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 29, 2013)

States all over the nation are already heavily opposing gun restriction legislation both on state and federal levels. Many states are trying to put laws on the books that will let them arrest and prosecute federal officials that try to enforce unconstitutional anti-2A laws. Here in NY there is an attorney named Jim Tresmond that wants to file a class action suit which I believe he will actually be doing today. You can read about it here towards the middle of the page. http://scopeny.org/ Feel free to read about any of the other stuff going on in NY right now. Although it may not be your state and not affect you directly think about this. There always has to be a first state to do something and then usually others fall in line. If you enjoy your right to bear arms get involved!


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 29, 2013)

Our corrupt federal government can and will pass whatever laws they feel are necessary to ensure their continued existence.

I practice the same belief. I am going to do whatever I need to do to ensure my continued existence, and to provide the security that I am afforded by our Constitution. So far as I am concerned, our Constitution supersedes any laws that try to strip us of the rights that the U.S. Constitution has already allowed us.

“Its better to die on your feet than to live on your knees.”
― Emiliano Zapata

Scott


----------



## RoboSteveo (Jan 29, 2013)

This really is a touchy issue for Americans I can see. So I will try my best not to offend. 

As a Canadian I find a lot of the rhetoric on both sides kinda humorous. Both sides used very biased arguments to preach the good vs evil arguments of gun control. Personally I have no issue with the right to bear arms. That said there should be some controls to make sure guns don't fall into the wrong hands. I grew up with rifles & enjoy shooting, But why someone needs a small army arsenal, assault rifles, high mag clips ect, I dont really understand. These weapons arn't for hunting and you really don't need that much fire power to stop an assualt or a robbery. I mean cops carry 9mm for the most part, only swat carry the big guns. So why does Joe blow need an uzi again?

The 2nd amendment that gets yelled about constantly, was in place to protect early Americans from taxation from the British. This whole idea about keeping corrupt goverments in check is silly.You all pay taxes now don't you? If any citizen in the USA tried to have an armed conflict with their government it would go down exactly like What happened in Wacco Texas. Remember that travesty?

Lastly comparing a gun to a knife is a silly comparison. How many people get accidentally stabbed? I'm sure a lot less that get accidentally shot. 

Hope I didn't offend too many.
Cheers


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 29, 2013)

RoboSteveo said:


> This really is a touchy issue for Americans I can see. So I will try my best not to offend.
> 
> As a Canadian I find a lot of the rhetoric on both sides kinda humorous. Both sides used very biased arguments to preach the good vs evil arguments of gun control. Personally I have no issue with the right to bear arms. That said there should be some controls to make sure guns don't fall into the wrong hands. I grew up with rifles & enjoy shooting, But why someone needs a small army arsenal, assault rifles, high mag clips ect, I dont really understand. These weapons arn't for hunting and you really don't need that much fire power to stop an assualt or a robbery. I mean cops carry 9mm for the most part, only swat carry the big guns. So why does Joe blow need an uzi again?
> 
> ...



Why someone go for SUV and other prefer small electric car? Go figure.
It is individual thing and while one collect butterflies other people may collect or like guns. Argument about accidental shooting or accidental stabbing is as you said few sentences up - laughable. You cant compare things like that. This issue is not about preventing crime or accidents. This "preventing crime" thing is just excuse blown to insane proportions by media serving wealthy individuals and not people. They do have agenda and will try to twist facts and flood us with whatever they think will make us compliant with their plans.
Crime was here always and will not go anywhere no matter what law you pass.


----------



## Geo (Jan 29, 2013)

actually, the second amendment was adopted as a failsafe to ensure the population would be able to overthrow the government should it become corrupt. it should be used today for what it was intended to be used for, a warning to the governing body that it can be overthrown should the American public find it too corrupt or too controlling.


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 29, 2013)

I would just like to speak on the points you made.



RoboSteveo said:


> That said there should be some controls to make sure guns don't fall into the wrong hands.


There are thousands of laws already. The problem is that only those that follow the law will well... follow the law. Continuously making up new laws will do nothing to persuade criminals to start following the law.



RoboSteveo said:


> I grew up with rifles & enjoy shooting, But why someone needs a small army arsenal, assault rifles, high mag clips ect, I dont really understand. These weapons arn't for hunting and you really don't need that much fire power to stop an assualt or a robbery. I mean cops carry 9mm for the most part, only swat carry the big guns. So why does Joe blow need an uzi again?



Actually these guns _*are*_ for hunting. See the problem comes down to the appearance of these rifles. The mainstream media pounds images of "evil guns" into the heads of people that know nothing about guns. Mainstream media is the only standard these people have to go off(as scary as that is). Not only that but many are too lazy to do an iota of research on the subject. The media would have you believe that adding certain features to a rifle magically makes it into an "assault rifle". The pictures below illustrate this point. In both pictures we have the same exact rifle that function the same exact way. Which one is more deadly? Which one is an assault weapon? Which one is used for hunting and which one isn't? If one had no knowledge on the subject of firearms I bet I could guess all three answers. 











RoboSteveo said:


> The 2nd amendment that gets yelled about constantly, was in place to protect early Americans from taxation from the British.


This is simply incorrect.



RoboSteveo said:


> This whole idea about keeping corrupt goverments in check is silly.You all pay taxes now don't you? If any citizen in the USA tried to have an armed conflict with their government it would go down exactly like What happened in Wacco Texas. Remember that travesty?


Why is keeping a corrupt government in check silly at all?



RoboSteveo said:


> Lastly comparing a gun to a knife is a silly comparison. How many people get accidentally stabbed? I'm sure a lot less that get accidentally shot.



This one I agree on. You can't compare a knife to a firearm because they are not the same thing. What makes this even more nonsensical is that, by a great margin, knives are responsible for more violent crimes and deaths than firearms. And of the deaths caused by firearms in the US a great portion of those are from justifiable self defense making them no crime at all. So again I agree. Comparing the two is silly and I think we should seriously look into banning knives.


----------



## butcher (Jan 29, 2013)

I find this very hard to keep my mouth shut on this subject, when so many do not understand what the bill of rights and the 2nd amendment, or our constitution is all about, or its purpose was all about, hunting or target shooting had nothing to do with it, whether we have an government army had nothing to do with it.

But whether we stayed a free country had everything to do with it.
Whether we lived as a free nation or under tyranny had everything to do with it.

“A well-regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to bear arms shall not be infringed.”

The people are the militia of this country.
Not our government’s army or other branches of service.
This militia, are the normal people who protect this country grandma, grandpa, father, mother, son, and daughter.

This is the militia, and they have been given the right to protect themselves and our country, and to keep and bear arms to do so if needed.

They have also been given the right to bear any arms or weapons they deem necessary to protect themselves and their country against any enemy foreign or domestic including our own government or its army if for some reason it became necessary.

The right of the people (militia) to bear these arms are not limited to a type of gun or even canon, or how many bullets or how big the caliber.

The second amendment gave us, as the protectors or militia the right to be able to own any weapon of war we deemed necessary to protect our nation, and our God given rights.

Which are also protected under our constitution and the bill of rights.

Which members our government seems to be bent on taking away from us, a little at a time so as not to take everything at once, but to use the stupid argument we are taking your rights to protect you (this reminds me, like Hitler had done in his country) now telling us we do not need a dangerous weapon to kill squirrels with, or making people think if you want a weapon you must be a terrorist or just some radical, or that a criminal, or mentally ill person may steal a military weapon from the militia and use it.
Or these are bad guys so we can take their rights (but this opens the door to take everyone’s rights away)

The right of the people (militia) to have weapons (any weapon of war if deemed necessary) to protect their rights and to keep this nation free shall not be messed with in any way (or infringed upon)

The real problem I see is the slow manipulation of our constitution and our bill of rights, and the destruction of its meaning or slowly taking away the rights granted, and our God given rights, that one day we may again have to shed our blood to get these rights back, from our own government, if our stupid people do not wake up out of their hypnotized state, and stop the abuse of our constitution, the bill of rights, and our country, by vote.

I could care less about having a gun that shoots small bullets and has a few useless features that makes it look like a military weapon that they are trying to ban, but I do care about my right to bear weapons, and protect myself my family and my country.


In peacetime my weapon is for hunting or protection, in wartime it is for war.


And as an American they will have to pull my gun out of my cold dead hands to mine away from me.

Instead of this nonsense why are we not discussing the mental health issues, and how we should help the mentally ill, or prevent them from doing these things, or how to get the criminals off of our streets, I also question what affect is the government schools passing out these mind altering drugs like candy to our healthy kids to make school zombies out of them, what is this doing to our kids, when these kids are given Ritalin or Prozac and other mind altering psychiatric drugs, what effect does this have on them long term, could this be a cause of these kids going madd and killing others like in this last school shooting, (it seems most of these killers had been given these drugs in the past).

As a country, and we as a people and our government needs to be focusing on the real problem, not focusing on taking grandmas AK47, which would do nothing to solve the problem.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes yes I was given ritalin when I was a child,after 2 weeks
My parents said screw the doctors and stopped the
Prescription. Thank God for good parents.
That is one of the problems, how do you address crappymoms and dadsNothing and I mean nothing can better this world morethan simply a good upbringing were you are taught and
shown good morals and ethics.RobosteveI understand you shot rifles, but have you ever firedAn Uzi or a Mac 10/Ingram or even a Ar-15/M16, IThinknot or you would know how fun it isAnd as far as owning an arsenal
Some of us shoot competitive and go through 10 ofThousands of rounds in one get togetherAs far as owning an assault weapon, well ireally don't think that's what I would use if I go onA rampage, my choice would be a simple .22 Cal
Rifle and a 12gage pistol grip 18¼" barrel (totally legal) 
I could carry many more 22 among therefore much more
carnage
Steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 30, 2013)

Again sorry about my writing structure.
Honest it:s my phones fault (why do you think
The screen is broke) :lol: 
But I win every time I snap a phone in half due to
Writing on this form and having my post say
Something entirely different. :shock: 
This will be the 3rd. 
Maybe I should re+hink this. :lol: 
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 31, 2013)

steyr223 said:


> Yes yes I was given ritalin when I was a child,after 2 weeks
> My parents said screw the doctors and stopped the
> Prescription. Thank God for good parents.
> That is one of the problems, how do you address crappymoms and dadsNothing and I mean nothing can better this world morethan simply a good upbringing were you are taught and
> shown good morals and ethics.



You sir hit the bull’s-eye here so to speak. Below is the father of one of the victims in Sandy Hook speaking. I was very surprised at his outlook on the whole situation and what he had to say. He definitely did not let his emotions interfere in his line of thinking. If more people were like this much less of our legislation would be born from knee jerk reactions. My condolences go out to this man and all the others directly affected by this incident.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usBEncimM-c[/youtube]


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 31, 2013)

That was hard to watch, but everyone should.

Mark Mattioli for President in 2016 :!: 

Dave


----------

